
Show HN: Musicsaur – Multi-room audio synchronization from your browser - qrv3w
http://www.musicsaur.com/
======
brudgers
Not to take anything away from Musicsaur, me thinks it awesome. I found the
article under the PulseAudio alternative link an interesting read:
[http://www.danplanet.com/blog/2014/11/26/multi-room-audio-
wi...](http://www.danplanet.com/blog/2014/11/26/multi-room-audio-with-
multicast-rtp/)

Not that I'm thinking about implementing it.

~~~
qrv3w
Yes, the PulseAudio/MPD solution is awesome! I'd be interested to know if
anyone else has implemented it, as I could never get it to work.

My motivation for musicsaur was mainly to bypass the Unix requisite of many
music syncing tools, because ultimately I wanted to sync audio on my
Windows/Chromebooks/Mobile machines with a server that could run on any OS.

